# Scrapies enrollment questions



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I was wondering what all was involved when enrolling in the Scrapies eradication program. Is there yearly herd inspections or something? How does it all work?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you wanting to get certified for export?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I just called my state ag agency and the lady on the phone took all my information, asked if I owned any sheep or if my goats were in contact with sheep then mailed the tags to me. It was a one time thing that I did a couple years ago. I think the lady told me to contact them if anything changed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Are you wanting to get certified for export?


Yep, that's the plan


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You don't have to tag if you tattoo though, right?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, you don't have to tag...You're going to _love_ this though.

Initial inspection will determine if your animals are satisfactory to apply for export status. Inspection becomes the beginning date of the process.

Your foundation herd must stay exactly the same, completely closed unless you buy from already certified herds.

All mature animals found dead, culled, or slaughtered for home use must be tested for Scrapie.

You will be inspected, pretty much whenever they feel like it.

You will need to cull animals that you have a fortune raising to maturity because in the process of the 7 years it takes to become certified, you must have 30 mature animals tested. Mature is 14 months of age.

Once you are certified you can still never bring in a non-certified animal.

There's the basics anyway.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:chin:......

Sorry Ni, I don't think I'll be enrolling! :lol: I'll have to ask Kristi what the heck, because I'm almost positive she doesn't have to do all that crap, and her herd is not closed.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ya, it's weird. b/c Redwood Hill exports all the time, and they're not closed, are they?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They just changed the rules June of 2013. Herds that were certified under the old program are no longer certified.

I'll try to double check the closed herd part. Trying to find the info is insane.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

No they're not, they bring in Olentangy, Tempo Aquila, Hoach, and Kristi's lines all the time.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a nightmare! ugh!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> They just changed the rules June of 2013. Herds that were certified under the old program are no longer certified.
> 
> I'll try to double check the closed herd part. Trying to find the info is insane.


Oh of course, that was right after Kristi sent Babette's brother out there! :GAAH:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I looked on the CFIA website, and this is the only update I can find on it

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/animals...nimals/2007-5/eng/1321032703935/1321032839418


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I found it, the new program starts on page 17.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_diseases/scrapie/downloads/sfcp.pdf


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ah...so this is brought on by the USDA. not surprising.....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It does help that they now have a live animal test for Scrapies I found out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so I have to be enrolled for 5-7 years before I can export anything?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, 7 years now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> It does help that they now have a live animal test for Scrapies I found out.


Well what the heck, can I not just have any kids to be exported tested for it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The disease doesn't show up until 14 to 18 months of age. 

Now, I suspect that part of this is for exporting meat to Scrapie free countries. Canada may not require so much hassle.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lacie, maybe talk to your friend Kristie or someone at Redwood Hill about this? or your USDA people? 

there seems to be a lot of hassle for us in north America bringing animals to anywhere except for across the border. if my dog survived long enough for me to move to Barbados, she would have had to detour through the UK before she could have gotten into Barbados....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe I'll just call somebody in Canada and ask... :chin: 

Because seven years is a long time from now. My daughter laughed and said "Oh, so when I finish vet school and all the foundation does have passed away, we can export a kid!" :lol:

How would that even work with AI, if all the bucks and does have to come from certified herds? :scratch:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With the new test maybe they just have to be tested free? The program is in that PDF. I didn't read all of it yet.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's crazy....7 years.


----------

